# water levels



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

hey, i have 3 of my tanks cycling, im buying my fish privatly and the guy has to make room for his new fish, so i have to get them tomorrow! each tank is geting one fish, i test ph, ammonia, nitrite,nitrate, tap ph at 7.5, so is all 3 tanks, 75gal- amm-0.25,nitrite-1.0,nitrate-5.0, 29gal-amm-0.25, nitrite-1.0,nitrate10 , 75gal-amm-1.0, nitrite-0ppm, nitrate-oppm, any thoughts would be apreciated, thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the keeper said:


> hey, i have 3 of my tanks cycling, im buying my fish privatly and the guy has to make room for his new fish, so i have to get them tomorrow! each tank is geting one fish, i test ph, ammonia, nitrite,nitrate, tap ph at 7.5, so is all 3 tanks, 75gal- amm-0.25,nitrite-1.0,nitrate-5.0, 29gal-amm-0.25, nitrite-1.0,nitrate10 , 75gal-amm-1.0, nitrite-0ppm, nitrate-oppm, any thoughts would be apreciated, thanks


ammonia-0
nitrite-0
nitrate- (-40)

Your tanks dont look cycled. I recomend waiting to add fish untill the ammmoinia and nitrite levels drop.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just to add with whats posted. since your in a pinch you can add some salt and wait it out and keep a eye on the water params or buy some biospira to kick start things even further. the last tank is going to take the longest to cycle.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

i added some salt, also have some stuff called,stress syme biological filtration booster


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

that stuff isnt bad, also if you could find media from another established tank that would be more or less instant


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea i just talked to the guy, he said he'll hold them for a couple weeks , so im good. thanks everbody.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AS fan said:


> just to add with whats posted. since your in a pinch you can add some salt and wait it out and keep a eye on the water params or *buy some biospira to kick start things even further*. the last tank is going to take the longest to cycle.


I have used Bio Spira with great success as well...

DR. Tim's is also an option, some say it's even better....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the keeper said:


> yea i just talked to the guy, he said he'll hold them for a couple weeks , so im good. thanks everbody.


you will definitely be ready in a few weeks. test it everyday or every other day and you will see how fast a tank can cycle. just make sure you keep a good ammonia source on the tank until you add the fish so you dont have a mini cycle when you add them.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

1 is completly cycled, the others are slightly better, im using feeders to cycle then getting them out before i put my p's in.i put a 8inch gdr i bought from a lfs they misslabeled as a gold p, 50 bucks, ha there lose, but everything is going great, he loves his new home got him to eat raw shrimp the first night.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

pics!


----------

